# My new Friesian!



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, so if you have been following my thread, I had said I would be going to look at a Friesian. Well I did and I ended up purchasing him for only 7500 (cheap for a Friesian). His name is Raven, he is 4 years old and I am using him ONLY for a trail horse. So, what do you think?

(excuse the man in the photos, he was the old owner so I just took some pictures with him in it)


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on your new boy! He is lovely.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Very pretty and pushy boy, congrats!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> Very pretty and pushy boy, congrats!



I'd say! Lol. Gorgeous though, good luck! Would love to see some more pictures and updates.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Sooooo Jealous!!!!!!!! What a beautiful horse. Congratulations! Hope he makes a great trail mount for you


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Handsome!! He looks feisty. Best Wishes as your embark on your journey together!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He's very pretty, good luck with him.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pretty but looks very puchy


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a big boy! Congrats on your new horse-he's very pretty.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like he needs a good old fashion ground manners session. But he is beautiful, im completely jealous


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

.Delete. said:


> Looks like he needs a good old fashion ground manners session. But he is beautiful, im completely jealous


Yeah, I've noticed.. But also, the guy isn't a horse person. His wife recently died so he's trying to get rid of all his horses. So he wouldn't know a THING about ground manners with horses.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I feel for him, i really do. 

Ground manners shouldnt be hard thing to teach. Goodluck! Hope to see more pictures of him soon!


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

He is oversickeled at the ear. he is limp legged and he looks smelly! tell you what, even though looking at his terrible confirmmission or something like that pics, i will still make that trade i offered you on the other post. The sooner the better, for your sake!!! lol.:wink: j/k great looking horse! have fun!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

All I can say is, YOU LUCKY, LUCKY LADY!!!!! I SO ENVY YOU!!


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

robohog said:


> He is oversickeled at the ear. he is limp legged and he looks smelly! tell you what, even though looking at his terrible confirmmission or something like that pics, i will still make that trade i offered you on the other post. The sooner the better, for your sake!!! lol.:wink: j/k great looking horse! have fun!


Haha, at first I was like '?' And then i read further.. :wink:


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

He is beautiful, I am v jealous. But get going on his ground manners or all you'll see are those lovely feathered heels running away from you...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

A very flashy trail horse, I hope he works out for you


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

What a beautiful horse! Have fun with him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I would love to work with such a pretty boy horse ha ha! What all has been done with the horse yet? Has be been broke? or will you be starting from square one?


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

A lean, mean dancin' machine! What a beauty!


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Wallee said:


> I would love to work with such a pretty boy horse ha ha! What all has been done with the horse yet? Has be been broke? or will you be starting from square one?


He has been lunged, had saddles on him, desentisized, but hasnt been backed, but has had pressure on his back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

I was also thinking about maybe in the future doing some halter shows. Nothing pazzazley, just open local shows. What do you think ? If I get him groomed and gain more muscle, i'm sure he will look better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

gypsyvanner said:


> He has been lunged, had saddles on him, desentisized, but hasnt been backed, but has had pressure on his back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Oh well should be some fun left in him then! ha ha Will you be starting him youself?


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Wallee said:


> Oh well should be some fun left in him then! ha ha Will you be starting him youself?


Haha, yes .


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

I found his pedigree. Nanning 374 was his sire. Nanning Friesian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

he is a very nice example of the breed, you got a steal on this boy. he will dominate in halter classes, his confo is pretty close to ideal. More muscle would be nice but I like how lean and fit he looks, and that neck, wow, no more muscle needed there. Keep us posted with the training, he does look like a handful!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Handsome lad. Is he still whole or gelded? He looks as though he is going to need a lot of work, starting with basics. 

Lizzie


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Handsome lad. Is he still whole or gelded? He looks as though he is going to need a lot of work, starting with basics.
> 
> Lizzie


Hes gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Somebodies lucky :shock:. What a STUNNING STUNNING boy. Good luck with him. I agree he will dominate in halter classes, and he should be nice 'n flashy for the trails. Good luck with backing him, and everything else you plan to do with him . More photo's will definitely be required of him.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't stop looking at him. He really is gorgeous!!


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, just an update for everyone. He has been here for exactly 15 days and is setteling in GREAT. Hes been a little on the shy side, but I was on him for the second time a couple days ago. Couldnt have been any more well behaved! He seems to be fitting in well with my other horses. I think his favorite is my Mini. Figures haha. So again, just an update, will post pictures soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad he is settling well. Please do post more pictures. WOW on the saddling! Good for you!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

That is one _very _nice horse! You will clean up in any showing you want to do, but yeah, first the trails, gives a horse the best foundation.

Would be my dream ride
Does the seller have any more of these beauties for sale???


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

AnitaAnne said:


> That is one _very _nice horse! You will clean up in any showing you want to do, but yeah, first the trails, gives a horse the best foundation.
> 
> Would be my dream ride
> Does the seller have any more of these beauties for sale???


No, I wish, haha  if he did, I'd buy more than one. Just kidding, haha, if I had the greens I would.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gypsyvanner said:


> No, I wish, haha  if he did, I'd buy more than one. Just kidding, haha, if I had the greens I would.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was really hoping you would say there was another one, just like him available! 

Let me know if you ever get tired of looking at him...have trailer will travel...


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

AnitaAnne said:


> I was really hoping you would say there was another one, just like him available!
> 
> Let me know if you ever get tired of looking at him...have trailer will travel...


Sure will 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Kayty said:


> A very flashy trail horse, I hope he works out for you


Its like taking a ferrari out to a tractor pull! lol. But i would think if i were gonna just trail i would pick a horse that is better suited for the job and save 15,000 bucks in the process. But he is a very nice looking horse.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Handsome boy! Get ready to do some ducking on the trail. He's HUGE!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gypsyvanner said:


> Sure will
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am going to hold you to that! I will get the green:wink:

I just looked up his sire - OMG = you have got yourself a WINNER!! 

What is Raven's registered name? I think you need to call him "Sir Raven" considering his bloodlines. Dang I sure wish there was another one...

More pictures please!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

You're going to be quite the envy on the trails with this guy, he is GORGEOUS. I hope you do some shows with him... good luck, I hope you guys have lots of fun together!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

NANNING 374?!?! AH! So jealous! I think Lestat another colt on here has the same sire. So beautiful! Good luck with him.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel for the people that you go trail riding with.. I'd cry if you showed up with him while I was riding my trail pony. Lol.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

SRCM16 said:


> I feel for the people that you go trail riding with.. I'd cry if you showed up with him while I was riding my trail pony. Lol.


Hahah, well with what everyone is saying about him, he must have well self esteem 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

HUMPH~!! Still waiting for more photos!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well. have fun w/this lovely horse. yes, we would like more pictures!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW.
He's DROP.DEAD.GORGEOUS!
So jelly  I'm sure all of your friends are jelly too! 75' for that big guy really is a deal. 

Congrats! And I hope you both have the time of your lives!


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> HUMPH~!! Still waiting for more photos!


Ill get them later today... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

_I'm_ still waiting for him to show up in my backyard as my late b-day present, LOL. Again, congrats!


----------

